# blood



## killer piranha (Jan 23, 2004)

how much drops per gallon


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I may be slow and all but wtf ?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Zero. It wont do anything


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i think till you start feeling queezy









none!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> i think till you start feeling queezy
> 
> 
> 
> ...










and


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

im confused, what is adding blood to the water supposed to do?> i never heard of this before, got me curious.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

well, is that your idea or someone called you in your dreams to that?

Piranhas would react to blood for they are mainly carnivores, but dont imagine blood as an additive to your water like salt and dechlorinators, thinking it will rise and keep their aggression up, you are definitely wrong. I'm sorry if I make you feel bad, but better scratch that idea man, before it gets you into something really nasty.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

it will probably just make your water nasty as hell.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Tried it before P-fury and it does alot of help to there aggrssion!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

X-D-X said:


> Tried it before P-fury and it does alot of help to there aggrssion!!


 aggression? how is that measured? they will eat feeders 1 minute faster than before?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

killer piranha said:


> how much drops per gallon


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Just cut your wrist right before you drop a rat in


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

No i had some spilos chase my finger and they never would before!!


----------



## killer piranha (Jan 23, 2004)

did it make them more agro?


----------



## killer piranha (Jan 23, 2004)

well :smile: :smile:


----------



## MrRob (Oct 20, 2003)

call me crazy, but my RBP's react to bloodworms more agressively than any other food.

but adding blood to the water? Where would you get the blood??? If you add enough it would sure mess up your water.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

MrRob said:


> call me crazy, but my RBP's react to bloodworms more agressively than any other food.
> 
> but adding blood to the water? Where would you get the blood??? If you add enough it would sure mess up your water.


 prick your finger :laugh:


----------

